# Worth reading and scary...



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

Though they want you to think the Euro is saved...it ain't close....

Prepare for riots in euro collapse, Foreign Office warns - Telegraph

Britain's Foreign Office Prepares For Riots In Europe; Sees Euro Collapse "When, Not If" | ZeroHedge

Europe's debt crisis could trigger violent revolution and war, warns French foreign minister | Mail Online

Prepare for the break-up of the eurozone, Sir Mervyn King warns banks | Mail Online

Found these on another forum I'm on. Well worth the time to read...

Jimmy


----------



## VUnder (Sep 1, 2011)

Very few realize how fragile civilization really is. When it starts there it will continue here. When their money is gone, our money is gone.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

“Barbarianism is the natural state of mankind.Civilization is unnatural.It is the whim of circumstance.And barbarism must ultimately triumph” 
― Robert E. Howard 

“Break the very thin skin of civilization and you find the ape, roaring and red-handed.” 
― Robert E. Howard 

“I don't believe I ever saw an Oklahoman who wouldn't fight at the drop of a hat -- and frequently drop the hat himself.” 
― Robert E. Howard 

“Civilized men are more discourteous than savages because they know they can be impolite without having their skulls split, as a general thing.” 
― Robert E. Howard 

“I think the real reason so many youngsters are clamoring for freedom of some vague sort, is because of unrest and dissatisfaction with present conditions; I don't believe this machine age gives full satisfaction in a spiritual way, if the term may be allowed. ” 
― Robert E. Howard 

“We hear a great deal about the rudeness of the ris- 
ing generation. I am an oldster myself and might be 
expected to take the oldsters' side, but in fact I have 
been far more impressed by the bad manners of par- 
ents to children than by those of children to parents. 
Who has not been the embarrassed guest at family 
meals where the father or mother treated their 
grown-up offspring with an incivility which, offered 
to any other young people, would simply have termi- 
nated the acquaintance? Dogmatic assertions on mat- 
ters which the children understand and their elders 
don't, ruthless interruptions, flat contradictions, 
ridicule of things the young take seriously some- 
times of their religion insulting references to their 
friends, all provide an easy answer to the question 
"Why are they always out? Why do they like every 
house better than their home?" Who does not prefer 
civility to barbarism?” 
― C.S. Lewis, The Four Loves 


“As you know, it's all right to treat barbarians barbarically. It's the desire to be barbaric that makes governments call their enemies barbarians.” 
― Bertolt Brecht 

“Fain would we remain barbarians, if our claim to civilization were to be based on the gruesome glory of war.” 
― Kakuzō Okakura, The Book of Tea

“Human history, like all great movements, was cyclical, and returned to the point of beginning. The idea of indefinite progress in a right line was a chimera of the imagination, with no analogue in nature. The parabola of a comet was perhaps a yet better illustration of the career of humanity. Tending upward and sunward from the aphelion of barbarism, the race attained the perihelion of civilization only to plunge downward once more to its nether goal in the regions of chaos.” 
― Edward Bellamy, Looking Backward: 2000-1887


----------



## SageAdvicefarmgirl (Jun 23, 2011)

The_Blob said:


> "Barbarianism is the natural state of mankind.Civilization is unnatural.It is the whim of circumstance.And barbarism must ultimately triumph"
> ― Robert E. Howard
> 
> "Civilized men are more discourteous than savages because they know they can be impolite without having their skulls split, as a general thing."
> ...


I just have two quotes in response:

"The heart of man(kind) is desperately wicked, and deceitful above all things, who can know it?" Jeremiah 17:9
"There is none righteous, not even one; there is none who understands, there is none who seeks for G-d; all have turned away, they have become useless, there is none who does good, not even one. Their throat is an open grave, with their tongues they keep deceiving, the poison of asps is under their lips; their mouth is full of cursing and bitterness. Their feet are swift to shed blood, destruction and misery are in their paths, and the path of peace they do not know. There is no fear of G-d before their eyes." Romans 3:10-18

Its called the total depravity of man...babarism, if you will! Except for G-d seeking us, saving us, and changing our hearts, there would be nothing but barbarism in this world. Immorality, impurity, idolatry, sorcery, strife, jealousy, anger, dissentions, factions...I dare say that all love, joy, peace, patience, kindness, goodness, faithfulness, gentleness, and self-control are from G-d. The B-ble calls it the fruit of the Sp-r-t. (Galatians 5:19-23)
*I write --- so this won't be a rel-g-ous response!*
We all prefer civility to barbarism, but it does not come natural...it is super-natural!

Anyway, I agree, the "end" is near...ever since the first "Christmas" we have been in the *last days*...I hope that many will celebrate this year by accepting the "gift" of Christmas, which is the BEST PREPARATION one can make for the ultimate SHTF.  'NUF SAID


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

I try to get my 'Christmas Spirit' to last a little longer each year, but it seems harder than ever

... last year I got it to last until 12/26 ... 12:04 AM ... a NEW record! :2thumb:


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

While the quotes about barbarism are prolly true for the majority of humanity, I think forums such as this prove otherwise, where else can you say what ever you like and not have to worry about getting a punch in the mouth for your troubles, I actually believe that a certain level of barbarity is required for any kind of civilization to function properly.


----------



## Drakstar (Jan 11, 2011)

When you take the barbarians out of the world there is only the civilized man to turn upon themselves.


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

I believe the people who are saying that the Euro is toast. Those people say that as a result of that, the demand for commodities worldwide will plummet as a result of European stagnation. That impacts the developing countries and their economies (India, China, all of Asia). Pressures on all economies. What happens when that occurs? Money printing. Money leaves those economies. Cycle continues and spreads globally.


----------

